# what’s wrong with my budgies face?? HELP



## villuaine (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Details are not too clear but I would say he is molting, he's beautiful, how old is he? Here are a couple of articles on molting Miserable Molting and Molting FAQS


----------



## villuaine (Dec 27, 2021)

Cody said:


> Details are not too clear but I would say he is molting, he's beautiful, how old is he? Here are a couple of articles on molting Miserable Molting and Molting FAQS


thank u so much  I thought he had mites, also I quite literally don’t know how old he is T.T is there a way I could check?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Once a budgie is over 9 months to a year you cannot tell. When they are young you will see the baby bars on the head which molt out around 4 months or so, the next indication of age is the iris in the eyes which in most mutations are not clearly seen until about 9 months or so, once you pass that there are no indicators of exact age. How long have you had him and did he have baby bars on his head when you got him?


----------



## villuaine (Dec 27, 2021)

Cody said:


> Once a budgie is over 9 months to a year you cannot tell. When they are young you will see the baby bars on the head which molt out around 4 months or so, the next indication of age is the iris in the eyes which in most mutations are not clearly seen until about 9 months or so, once you pass that there are no indicators of exact age. How long have you had him and did he have baby bars on his head when you got him?


 i did a lot more research on budgies and their age and found out he is abt 7 months old  thanks a lot !!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mercury is a very handsome fellow!*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

